# Severe problem with Canon Legria HV40



## avz10 (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought this Canon Legria HV40 on 21 August 2009 for R10 980 or 1330 USD.

The  tape got stuck while my daughter was on holiday. The camera did not  have any problems prior than that.
 I took it in to be repaired on 17  August 2011. They reported that the camera had sand in it. The main  chasis and drum assay were replaced. While recording a 2h concert, the focus froze twice. 

I took the camera back on 29 August- was  reportedly dismantled to repair lens assembly, reprogrammed and  returned. 

After this process, it is now extremely bad. Initially when I switched it off and on, it was working again. Now we sometimes need to keep the camcorder off for a while until it starts, otherwise it makes a loud clicking noise.

The video illustrates the problems.  I took the camera back yesterday.

Any thoughts on this??


----------

